# Beim Linksklick auf die Festplatte C: öffnen sich das "Öffnen mit..." Fenster



## Reddel (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein kleines Problem, wenn ich auf meine Festplatte klicke, mit doppelt links, dann öffnet sich das "Öffnen mit..." Fenster. ich habe soweit nichts geändert, das ist irgendwann einfach so aufgetaucht.

Vill. könnt ihr mir ja helfen.


Danke schon mal


----------



## vfl_freak (9. Juli 2009)

Moin,

Oh, ein neues Rätsel ... ;-]

*WO* machst Du das denn
Das solltest bitte dabei sagen ....

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Crazy_down (9. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte ein änliches Problem.
Vlt. hilft dir das weiter.

http://www.rufisplanet.ch/Systemprobleme.htm#Doppelklick


----------



## Reddel (9. Juli 2009)

vielen Dank, für die schnelle Antwort,
leider hat es trotz den Tipps im Link nicht funktioniert, die Registry einträge standen so wie sie sollten.
Es ist folgendes:
Der Fehler tritt nur auf, wenn ich über den Arbeitsplatz gehe, im Explorer ist alle ganz normal und dies betrifft auch nur die Festplatten C und D, die externen Festplatten oder Netzlaufwerke sind davon nicht betroffen...

Ich hoffe dami kann man etwas mehr mit anfangen.


----------



## Crazy_down (9. Juli 2009)

Setz die Registry einträge trotzdem mal neu. Ich habe einen Beitrag gelesen wo es geholfen haben soll.

... Das ist jetzt eine gaaaaannnzzz weit her geholte vermutung.
Ich hatte mal einen Virus der hat beim Doppelklick im Arbeitsplatz auch etwas anderes gestartet und sich dabei ausgeführt. Im explorer durch den Einfachklick am linken rand ging allerdings alles.
Bemerkt hatte ich ihn, als ich auf einmal auf jeder Partition eine autostart ini oder wie auch immer die Datein heißen mögen, hatte.
Wie gesagt, sehr weit her geholt.

Ich finde immer wieder die selbe erklärung.
http://www.supportnet.de/faqsthread/853
Den Wert ändern. Sorry, was anderes fällt mir grade nicht ein.

Aber dein Problem hatte ich auch schon und es ging damals über die Registry bei mir zu beheben.


----------

